# JD TRS26 Wheel Bushing/Bearing



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Found a JD noted above, and upon getting it home, discovered that the previous owner must have tried to fix it himself, because he definately ran the crap out of it. 

Definately needs new wheel bushings (assuming I can get the wheels off the shafts....they are rusted onto the driveshaft), which I believe are part M118091 and M118135. However, I can't seem to find the dimensions for these parts -- meaning ID, OD and depth. 

Anyone know off the top of their head what these size out to be?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Not sure myself, but.. perhaps this might be of help? If not, let me know. I've got a partially disassembled TRS-27 I am doing a mini-restore on for one of my church buildings right now. 

http://download.snowblowerguide.com/download/TRS21-TRS21ES-TRS22-TRS24-TRX24-TM1466-06580.pdf


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I haven't ever seen a shop manual that break them down to dimensional fitment. You would almost need an engineering drawing for that...... tough to get JD drawings


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Found this on ebay: "_M118091 2 New John Deere snowblower TRS 27 axle bushings. For serial # 140001. May fit other models. You would need to check your model. They list for around $28.00 ea. I'm selling them as a pair. One package was opened just to take the picture. ID-3/4 OD-1 1/8 Depth- 3/4"

_What's the serial number of yours ??


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks All -- My Serial Number is M0TR26A131687. Somehow in my searching, I came up with the dimensions for this bushing of ID: 3/4; OD: 1 1/8; Depth: 3/4. 

I also read on the forum (I believe) that these JD's are Murry designed, and it seems like Murry part # 581730 is the Murry replacement number..(and a bunch cheaper). I remember seeing 2 of these bushings for $15 total. BUT, my first challenge is getting the wheels off of the axles. I seem to attract that problem, yet do have a good idea of how to get them off using heat and a puller.


----------

